# How to turn off lights near driver and passenger foot



## standerby (Nov 27, 2017)

Picked up Atlas last Friday, biggest purchase on black Friday ever. lol. How to turn off lights near driver and passenger foot? I don't need to see where my foot is when I drive.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

standerby said:


> Picked up Atlas last Friday, biggest purchase on black Friday ever. lol. How to turn off lights near driver and passenger foot? I don't need to see where my foot is when I drive.


I think you can adjust the footwell lights in the car settings menu in the infotainment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

standerby said:


> Picked up Atlas last Friday, biggest purchase on black Friday ever. lol. How to turn off lights near driver and passenger foot? I don't need to see where my foot is when I drive.


On the infotainment unit, touch the Car menu button, then Setup in the lower right, dig around in there for an Ambient Lighting level slider (I believe that's what it's called, you'll figure it out). I forget which Car Setup sub-menu it's under. That slider will control the footwell lights and the accent lighting along the front dashboard. They have a brightness range that's more than just on or off. Play with it in the dark and set it to your taste.


----------



## standerby (Nov 27, 2017)

Thank you guys! It's more complicated than a computer. lol


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

standerby said:


> Thank you guys! It's more complicated than a computer. lol


Why wouldn't you just read the OM? :screwy:


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

I thought this was a weird feature. What is the use case?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

juched said:


> I thought this was a weird feature. What is the use case?....


Many vehicles for decades have had footwell lights. In the Mk6 and Mk7 Golf they are very adjustable. I have mine set to come on dim with opening the door and to dim down to off after the door is shut. 

Doesn't that make any sense to you?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

juched said:


> I thought this was a weird feature. What is the use case?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ambiance? But it doesn't match the ambient lighting on the dash/doors.


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

juched said:


> I thought this was a weird feature. What is the use case?


In my 2017 Passat at night with my wife as a passenger and my son in the back it allows her to find snacks, books, etc. that she keeps at her feet for easy access without having to turn on a map light which would impact the driver's night vision.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

When I had my Passat, I replaced them with red LED's to match the red ambient lighting. My Jeep has faint white LEDs in the footwell that aren't replaceable unless you do some soldering. And even these don't match the ice blue ambient lighting around the cabin. Weird indeed. :screwy:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

capclassicv2 said:


> When I had my Passat, I replaced them with red LED's to match the red ambient lighting. My Jeep has faint white LEDs in the footwell that aren't replaceable unless you do some soldering. And even these don't match the ice blue ambient lighting around the cabin. Weird indeed. :screwy:


Folk that design for appearance don't do "matchy-matchy".


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

capclassicv2 said:


> When I had my Passat, I replaced them with red LED's to match the red ambient lighting. My Jeep has faint white LEDs in the footwell that aren't replaceable unless you do some soldering. And even these don't match the ice blue ambient lighting around the cabin. Weird indeed. :screwy:


My 17' GC had the same faint leds. but at least they were led and not incandescent like the atlas -_-


----------

